

San Diego: Join us for Hacker News meetup #15 (Fri 3/25) - compumike
http://anyvite.com/olm0o3fifb

======
compumike
Please RSVP! We now typically have 25-35+ people in attendance, so to set
aside room for us at the coffee shop, I'd like to have an accurate headcount.

To receive notifications of future events, join our e-mail list:
<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews>

More info on the homepage/wiki:
[http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Me...](http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup)

For other San Diego area tech / startup meetups, see the huge SD Tech Scene
calendar: <http://www.sdtechscene.org/>

~~~
bcrawford
Pardon the n00b question, but: what's the general vibe? any agenda? RSVP'd and
excited to check it out Friday. :)

~~~
jayliew
It's basically HN but in real-life, and a smaller scale than HN itself (sans
the trolls ;) ). People are nice and friendly. Generally unstructured,
basically a social mixer. Main topic: techie stuff + entrepreneurship. Nothing
else like this community in San Diego.

------
kposehn
Looking forward to it :)

